# Elektronikas forums >  Nepieciešama palīdzība

## stud3nts

Sveiki. Priecīgus svētkus!
Pasniedzējs uzdeva šādu shēmu, kurā ir 2 avoti (6V un 12V). Kāds būs spriegumu kritums uz U? Pretestības neņem vērā - ir ideāla ķēde
Jautāju vairākiem cilvēkiem, bet neviens ar pārliecību nevarēja pastāstīt kāds būs rezultāts, un arī viņu atbildes atšķīrās. Tādēļ ceru uz jūsu palīdzību

----------


## stud3nts

Slēdzu internetā simulatorā šādu shēmu, rādīja, ka nav iespējams. Manuprāt, tur tam 6V ir jānosvilst, bet vai paliks tieši 12V arī nemāku teikt, tādēļ ceru, ka kāds spēs palīdzēt

----------


## Kodolskiltava

Mnu, tā jau nemaz nedrīkst slēgt sprieguma avotus paralēli. Rezultāts ir atkarīgs no pašiem avotiem. Ja tie ir divi akumulatori, tad viss būs ļoti slikti, 6V akumulators tiks pārāk pārlādēts, bet 12V - pārslogots un spriegums būs kaut kas starp 6V un 12V. Ja tie būs divi barošanas bloki, tad visdrīzāk spriegums būs 12V, jo abiem barošanas blokiem izejās ir diodes un aiz diodēm paliks lielākais spriegums (jāmin gan risks sabojāt zemākā sprieguma barošanas bloku).
Manuprāt, ja tāds tiešām ir uzdevums, tad tas ir ļoti nekorekts.

----------


## stud3nts

Nu pasniedzējs nodēvēja šo uzdevumu kā uzdevumu ar āķīti. Un jautāja-kāds būs spriegumu kritums uz U. 
Tu minēji, ka rezultāts var būt starp 6V un 12V - tas var būt 9V?

----------


## Kodolskiltava

Nē, tas noteikti nav rezultāts, tas bija pieņēmums kas notiks, ja saslēgsi paralēli 12V un 6V akumulatoru, tad tur ķēdē plūdīs nenormēta strāva un spriegums ir nenosakāms. Tā arī pasaki pasniedzējam - sprieguma avotus paralēli slēgt nedrīkst.

----------


## sasasa

to shēmu pats izdomāji vai nozīmēji no grāmatas/tafeles?  Vabūt pasniedzējs bija domājis ka barošaas avoti virknē?  tas buutu DAUDZ loģiskāk.
 Un tas āķītis tad varētu būt ka varbūt jāņem vērā barošanas avotu pretestības..?  Es skolā slikti mācījos  nesmejieties , ja glupības tagad sarunāju  ::

----------


## stud3nts

Tieši šādu shēmu viņš uzzīmēja pats un tad uzdeva jautājumu

----------


## Elfs

Sprieguma kritums uz U būs kautkur starp 6V un 12 V.
 + vēl neņemot vērā ka tas 6V avots ja ir kāds ķīmiskais tipa uzvārīsies ::

----------


## Kodolskiltava

> Sprieguma kritums uz U būs kautkur starp 6V un 12 V.


 Nu, nē, ne visos gadījumos tā būs gan. Jau minēju, jebkas, kam izejā tiltiņš vai diodes dos lielāko spriegumu.

----------


## sasasa

> Tieši šādu shēmu viņš uzzīmēja pats un tad uzdeva jautājumu


 Nu tad tur būs nevis sprieguma kritums, bet uguņošana  ::  Aiznes viņam 2 LiPo bačas, un parādi ks notiek  :: 
..
p.s. EU, kāpēc TIKAI ŠAJĀ forumā ja es rakstu ātrāk nekā burti paspēj parādīties uz ekrāna, tad puse burtu tā aī neparādās un tie vārdi ir pēc tam jālabo. A parādās uz ekrāna viņi ar riktīgu bremzi!  Vai man vienam tas vai tā tāda foruma fīča, lai lēnām raxtītu  :: 
Win7 + IE11

----------


## Elfs

Varbūt Tev divi dažādu ātrumu interneti saslēgti paralēli ?
 :: 
Tas takš kāds 10 klases uzdevums un diodes vēl nav mācītas

----------


## stud3nts

> ja saslēgsi paralēli 12V un 6V akumulatoru, tad tur ķēdē plūdīs nenormēta strāva un *spriegums ir nenosakāms*. Tā arī pasaki pasniedzējam - sprieguma avotus paralēli slēgt nedrīkst.


 Tad man vienkārši teikt pasniedzējam, ka spriegumu nav iespējams noteikt, jo ķēdē būs pārāk liela strāva, ko rada abu akumulatoru saslēgšana?

----------


## Analogs

Uzdevums ir teoretiskā elektotehnikā es noprotu. Jāzin Oma un Kirkofa likumi, nevis kā uzvedīsies LiPo aķi reālos apstākļos.Āķītis ir tur, ka jāzin sprieguma avotu iekšējās pretestības. Tad varam rēķināt strāvas. Savādāk sanāk pretestība nulle un strāva bezgalība. Citiem vārdiem sakot uguņošana, kā norādīja biedri ar praktisko " pieredzi" .

----------


## stud3nts

Ja atmiņa neviļ, tad pasniedzējs minēja, ka iekšējās pretestības vai nu ir vienādas, vai arī ka tās pretestības nav jāņem vērā. Tas kaut ko maina?

----------


## Jurkins

Fizkultūras pasniedzējs?

Jeb,ja tomēr bija minēts par avotu iekšējām pretestībām, un Tu jau pirmajā postā to neminēji, tad  labāk ej studē fizkultūru  :: .

----------


## Elfs

Labi, pieņemsim, ka tie ir kautkādi hipotētiski avoti ar lielām iekšējajām pretestībām (nav svarīgi vai vienādām).
Tad būs 12 V.

----------


## Jurkins

Nevajag pieņemt neko hipotētisku. Autoram vajag opreģeļitsa, ko pasniedzējs teica par iekšējām pretestībām. Un tad iezīmēt virknē ar avotiem tās pretestības un izmantojot Kirhofa likumus rakstīt vienādojumus.

----------


## AndrisZ

> ka iekšējās pretestības vai nu ir vienādas, vai arī ka tās pretestības nav jāņem vērā.


 Šie varētu būt atslēgas vārdi, kas ļauj pieņemt, ka slodzes pretestība neietekmē spriegumu un tas ir vienāds ar:
6+(12-6)*R/2R=9V
R ir tā "vērā neņemamā" mazā iekšēja pretestība, kas formulā vienalga noīsinās.

----------


## Elfs

Tikai vai nesanāks kāzuss, jo tad tie 12 un 6 volti būs aiz tām iekšējām pretestībām un būs vairāk nezināmo kā vdj. , jo nāks klāt 2 nezināmi lielumi E1 un E2...?

----------


## stud3nts

> Nevajag pieņemt neko hipotētisku. Autoram vajag opreģeļitsa, ko pasniedzējs teica par iekšējām pretestībām.


 Opreģeļilsa. Pasniedzējs teica, ka tā ir ideāla ķēde un nav nekādu pretestību!

----------


## Elfs

troļļo kāds manuprāt.... :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 
AndrisZ- Tev jau tur 18 V iznāca

----------


## AndrisZ

> ideāla ķēde un nav nekādu pretestību


 Manā formulā R ir dalītājā. Ja R=0, tad risinājuma nav. Tādēļ arī simulators neko neizrēķināja.

----------


## Jurkins

Nu tad es teiktu,ka viss ir ļoti slikti... ar izglītības sistēmu.

Lai gan varbūt tagad tādas mācību metodes. Pasūta studentus izmērīt ampērus tīklā. Kuri nekur neiet, tie netiek atskaitīti un tiek pie ieskaites. ::

----------


## AndrisZ

> AndrisZ- Tev jau tur 18 V iznāca


 Kaut ko nepareizi uzrakstīju. :: 
9 jāsanāk.
Bet reāli vispār 8V jābūt pēc manas saprašanas. (tas tā vairāk praktiski iedziļinoties) :: 

Edit:
Nē, pareizi gan. R noīsinās, paliek 6+ (12-6)/2 = 6+ 3= 9

----------


## Elfs

Ja viens avots spējīgs izdzīt uz mīnusspailes 12*x elektronus, tad otram paralēlā slēgumā nav jāpulas izdzīt tos 6*x elektronus un paliek vien 12 Volti un punkc...  ::

----------


## AndrisZ

Pat reālos apstākļos tā nav. (te jau minēja par tām litija baterijām)
Uzdevumu rēķinot sprieguma avots ir sprieguma avots ar bezgalīgi mazu iekšējo pretestību un uz tā nevar būt ne lielāks, ne mazāks spriegums. Tāpēc saslēdzot divus sprieguma avotus paralēli uzdevumā sanāk FIGŅA !

----------


## Elfs

Man vidusskolā ar profilkursu fizikā šķiet nebija nodalīti atsevišķi sprieguma un strāvas avoti, tas sākās tālāk.,...
Protams, ka figņa kura konfliktē ar postulātiem tipa vai definīciju...
Fig sņim ar to litiju-skaidrs, ka uguņošana...
Bet ar patukšiem sārma aķiem jau nekādi pirofokusi takš nebūtu

----------


## stud3nts

> *6+(12-6)*R/2R=9V*
> R ir tā "vērā neņemamā" mazā iekšēja pretestība, kas formulā vienalga noīsinās.


 Kas Tev tā par formulu?

----------


## AndrisZ

6 - 6V sprieguma avota spriegums.
12 - 12v sprieguma avota spriegums.
(12-6 )/2R - strāva ķēdē starp sprieguma avotiem ar vienādām iekšējām pretestībām R
((12-6 )/2R)*R - Spriegums uz 6V avota iekšējās pretestības.

Uzzīmē shēmu ar iekšējām pretestībām, tad kļūs skaidrāks.

----------


## AndrisZ

> Bet ar patukšiem sārma aķiem jau nekādi pirofokusi takš nebūtu


 Reāliem avotiem ir reālas pretestības, kuras tad jāņem vērā.

----------


## stud3nts

> (12-6 )/2R - strāva ķēdē starp sprieguma avotiem ar vienādām iekšējām pretestībām R


 1)  Kādēļ Tu no viena sprieguma avota atņem otru avotu? 

2) * 6+*(12-6)*R/2R=9V --> un kādēļ šajā formulā Tu pašā sākumā visam skaiti klāt tikai 6V?

----------


## Analogs

Izskatās ,ka studentam pašam būs jādodas pie pasniedzēja un jāskaidro kapēc tāda shēma nedarbojas.

----------


## stud3nts

> Izskatās ,ka studentam pašam būs jādodas pie pasniedzēja un jāskaidro kapēc tāda shēma nedarbojas.


 Pats arī došos! Vienkārši gribu izprast to uzdevumu, kuru uzdevis pasniedzējs. Tā kā es pats pie skaidrības nenonācu, izveidoju šo topiku ar cerību, ka kāds varbūt būs saskāries ar ko tādu vai vienkārši būs spējīgs palīdzēt.

----------


## Analogs

Uzdevums ir absurds. Tev jāpierāda pasniedzējam, ka tā nav un nevar būt un kāpēc tas tā ir.

----------


## Jurkins

I1*Rv1-I2*Rv2=V1-V2
I2*Rv2-IL*RL = V2
I1+I2+IL=0

Pēdējo reizi ko līdzīgu darīju pirms 26 gadiem.

----------


## sasasa

Nu bet johaidi, ja reiz pasniedzējs ir teicis, ka iekšējā pretestība ir 0, tad ko tur vēl rēķināt?? Tak saprotams, ka tas ir vispatastākais " īsais" ,un ja reiz dotajai pretestībai paralēli pieliek divus īsos, tad ko, pēkšni kopējā pretestība izaugs lielāka par nulli?

----------


## AndrisZ

> 1)  Kādēļ Tu no viena sprieguma avota atņem otru avotu?


 Pieņēmu, ka polaritātes vienā virzienā. (neievēroju, ka polaritāte vispār nav iezīmēta)

----------


## Raimonds1

> Pats arī došos! Vienkārši gribu izprast to uzdevumu, kuru uzdevis pasniedzējs. Tā kā es pats pie skaidrības nenonācu, izveidoju šo topiku ar cerību, ka kāds varbūt būs saskāries ar ko tādu vai vienkārši būs spējīgs palīdzēt.


 Dari zināmu "pareizo" atbildi.

----------


## Tārps

šeit būs runa par Kirhhofa likumiem un aprēķinu pēc superpozīcijas principa.

LV otrais Kirhofa likums
Definīcija: (elektrībā) Jebkurā noslēgtā kontūrā darbojošos elektrodzinējspēku algebriskā summa vienāda ar atsevišķu ķēdes posmu strāvas stipruma un pretestības reizinājumu summu. Likumu formulējis G. R. Kirhofs (1847).

Abi sprieguma avoti slēgti vienā virzienā caur R
Pirmā sprieguma avota radītā strāva caur R  I1=E1/R=12/R
Otrā sprieguma avota strāva caur R  I2=E2/R=6/R
Summārā strāva I1+I2=12/R+6/R=18/R
Spriegums uz pretestību (I1+I2)xR = 18/R x R = 18

Ne velti skolotājs teica, ka ideāla shēma bez iekšējām pretestībām, nevis pretestības 0, kā dažs labs iedomājas.

----------


## Athlons

> Nu bet johaidi, ja reiz pasniedzējs ir teicis, ka iekšējā pretestība ir 0, tad ko tur vēl rēķināt?? Tak saprotams, ka tas ir vispatastākais " īsais" ,un ja reiz dotajai pretestībai paralēli pieliek divus īsos, tad ko, pēkšni kopējā pretestība izaugs lielāka par nulli?


 Japāņu māte!... piedodiet par lamāšanos, bet vai tiešām bija nepieciešamas 4 lpp, lai nonāktu līdz atbildei? elektronikas fōrums...  :: 

p.s. - Svētkus visiem!...

----------


## Ingus Siliņš

Minētajā shēmā starp paralēli saslēgtiem sprieguma avotiem plūdīs bezgalīgi liela strāva... sekas neprognozējams un spriegums nenosakāms....

----------


## amursfixsais

Nesen sastapos ar līdzīgu uzdevumu, tur arī bija teorētiski 2 paralēli sprieguma avoti.(lai cik dīvaini tas neliktos)
Paskaidrošu kas te notiek- šis ir tests, un zaļajos laukumiņos es ierakstu atbildes (pareizāk sakot ja atbilde ir pareiza, tad laukums paliek zaļš)
Viss kas ir jāzin ir Oma likums. Man nebija laika un pacietības iedziļinaties Tavā piemerā, tapec domaju ka mierīgi pārreķinot uz savu uzdevumu Tu kaut kādu rezultātu iegūsi





*S1E9: BATTERY MODEL*
A real battery is not an ideal independent voltage source. A voltage source is an appropriate idealization of the battery if the load on the battery is negligible. A better model for a battery is a voltage source in series with an ideal linear resistor whose resistance varies with temperature. Sometimes even better models are required. However, let's use the simple model of a linear resistor in series with an ideal independent voltage source, as in the figure.
It is suggested in section 1.5.1 of the textbook that to increase the current-capacity of a battery without increasing the voltage at the terminals we can connect batteries of the same voltage in parallel. Let's examine this using our model.
Let's assume that both component batteries have the same voltage V1=V2=1.5. The internal resistances of small batteries are about 0.2Ω, but they vary a bit. Let's assume that R1=0.25Ω and R2=0.32Ω. What is the open-circuit voltage (in Volts) V of the combination? 1.5 - correct 


Now, suppose we short-circuit the compound battery. (This is very dangerous. NEVER do this to a large battery, such as a lead-acid battery in a car, or to a lithium-ion battery from your laptop. You MAY live to regret it, but you may not.) What is the current (in Amperes) you should expect to go through the short circuit? 10.6 - correct 


We can think of this combination as a bigger battery of the same voltage as the two component batteries. What is the equivalent resistance (in Ohms) of the compound battery? (Hint: you have the voltage with nothing connected and the current when shorted out.) 0.14 - correct 


Now, suppose that the voltages of the two component batteries are not quite the same. For example, suppose that V2=1.6. Then when we hook the two batteries together current will flow and the higher voltage battery will charge the lower voltage one. What is the current (in Amperes) that will flow? 0.175 - correct 


CHECKYOUR ANSWER SHOW ANSWER

----------


## Kodolskiltava

Ja negribi iedziļināties, var būt nevajag rakstīt? Pilnīgi savādāks uzdevums, Tev spriegumi ir vienādi un norādītas iekšējās pretestības, bet autora gadījumā ir dažādi spriegumi un nekas īpaši vairāk nav norādīts.

----------


## Raimonds1

Polaritāte jau arī nebija norādīta.

----------


## habitbraker

> šeit būs runa par Kirhhofa likumiem un aprēķinu pēc superpozīcijas principa.
> 
> LV otrais Kirhofa likums
> Definīcija: (elektrībā) Jebkurā noslēgtā kontūrā darbojošos elektrodzinējspēku algebriskā summa vienāda ar atsevišķu ķēdes posmu strāvas stipruma un pretestības reizinājumu summu. Likumu formulējis G. R. Kirhofs (1847).
> 
> Abi sprieguma avoti slēgti vienā virzienā caur R
> Pirmā sprieguma avota radītā strāva caur R  I1=E1/R=12/R
> Otrā sprieguma avota strāva caur R  I2=E2/R=6/R
> Summārā strāva I1+I2=12/R+6/R=18/R
> ...


 Nav Tavi apreekjini pareizi  ::  Superpoziicijas metodee sprieguma avoti jaaizvieto ar iisajiem, ko neesi izdariijis.

----------


## Ints

varbut publisko savu  skolu, psniedzeja vardu pareizo atbildija sanāk.    
citādi tāda riešana uz mēnesi

----------


## amursfixsais

> Ja negribi iedziļināties, var būt nevajag rakstīt? Pilnīgi savādāks uzdevums, Tev spriegumi ir vienādi un norādītas iekšējās pretestības, bet autora gadījumā ir dažādi spriegumi un nekas īpaši vairāk nav norādīts.


 Žēl, ka arī šajā forumā atrodami rūgtuma pilni cilvēki, kā Jūs Kodolskiltava, Jūsu moralizējošais komentārs, un spriegumi man uzdevuma beigās paliek dažādi...Bet gan jau būs visiem labi.

Mans piemērs-divas paralēli saslēgtas 1,5V baterijas:

 Tātad izlasam uzdevumu līdz beigām- vienas baterijas vietā ievietojam 1,6V bateriju, un uzdevums saka priekšā, ka būs baterijas ar 1,5V uzlādēšana, aprēķināt šīs mazās strāvas stiprumu. Aprēķinam- iznāk 0,175A. Tātad, 1,6V baterijas vietā dzīvē varētu arī izrādīties piem. 1,7V; 1,9V; 2V; 4,5V; 9V u.t.t Tas nozīmē, ka ja kādā shēmā parādās paralēli saslēgti sprieguma avoti, un nejauši viens no tiem ir lielāks, šis lielākais sāk uzlādēt mazāko. (Var pat kādreiz būt situācija, ka viena baterija izlādējas 2 reizes ātrāk par otru)

Tagad pārnesot secinājumus uz  stud3nta uzdevumu- 2 barošanas avoti (viens vājāks otrs jaudīgāks) un pretestība ir saslēgti paralēli. Paralēlslēgumā spriegums ir nemainīgs vai const, un šajā situācijā 6V avots ir jāuztver kā pretestība. 12V avots uzlādē gan 6V avotu, gan pretestību. Atbilde pasniedējam: U=12V. Punkts.

Izskatās ka šis uzdevums sāk situāciju nokaitēt karstu, karstu.....Lūdzu stud3nt, pēc sesijas nokārtošanas publiskot rezultātus! Priekā!

----------


## Kodolskiltava

> Tagad pārnesot secinājumus uz  stud3nta uzdevumu- 2 barošanas avoti (viens vājāks otrs jaudīgāks) un pretestība ir saslēgti paralēli. Paralēlslēgumā spriegums ir nemainīgs vai const, un šajā situācijā 6V avots ir jāuztver kā pretestība. 12V avots uzlādē gan 6V avotu, gan pretestību. Atbilde pasniedējam: U=12V. Punkts.


 Paga, paga, kurā vietā te vispār ir kāda runa par jaudu? 12V nav jauda, bet spriegums, ja māki rēķināt šādus uzdevumus, to tomēr vajadzētu zināt. Tevis paša piemērā ir zīmēti sprieguma avoti ar iekšējām pretestībām. Tad parēķini kāds būs izejas spriegums pie šiem 0,175A starp dažādu spriegumu baterijām. Tas būs ZEM 1,6V un virs 1,5V dēļ sprieguma krituma uz iekšējām pretestībām. Autora uzdevumā nekas nav minēts par iekšējām pretestībām vai sprieguma avotu veidu, šo es kopš tēmas sākuma kladzinu. Plus dažādu spriegumu baterijas paralēli vispār ir absurds.
Tā jau es neesmu rūgtuma pilns, man vienkārši nepatīk neprecizitātes.
Priekā!

----------


## habitbraker

> Tagad pārnesot secinājumus uz  stud3nta uzdevumu- 2 barošanas avoti (viens vājāks otrs jaudīgāks) un pretestība ir saslēgti paralēli. Paralēlslēgumā spriegums ir nemainīgs vai const, un šajā situācijā 6V avots ir jāuztver kā pretestība. 12V avots uzlādē gan 6V avotu, gan pretestību. Atbilde pasniedējam: U=12V. Punkts.


 Tu apgalvo, ka uz ideaala iisaa var krist spriegums?  Vai teoreetiski uz ideaala 6 V sprieguma avota varam nomeeriit 12 V??  :: .
Piekriitu visiem, kas saka, ka uzdevums (kaads tas ir pasniegts) ir absurds.

----------


## Jurkins

Ideālu sprieguma avotu (ja iekšējās pretestības nav, tad gluži automātiski avots tiek uztverts kā ideāls) nekas un nekad nevar uzlādēt. Kur šitādas dumības var izdomāt! Pretestību vēl jo vairāk nevar uzlādēt! Šausmas!
Vai nu autora uzdevums ir kaut kāds atjautības uzdevums - tipa no sērijas, ka stārķis nevar devēt olas, bet tikai stārķene var. Uzdevums ir absurds.

Bet "pareizo" atbildi gan autors šeit varētu nopublicēt.

----------


## tornislv

> Ideālu sprieguma avotu


 Man kā LPSR un PSRS Fizikas olimpiāžu dalībniekam un laureātam bija slinkums domāt kārtīgi par šo uzdevumu, bet koordinātu sistēma būtu jāprecizē. Piemēram, uzdevuma devēja priekšstats, kas ir ideāls sprieguma avots.

----------


## Jurkins

Ja pie cienījamā pasniedzēja Brīvkalna kāds būtu uzzīmējis šitādu:
tad dabūtu dzirdēt ļoti pieklājīgā un korektā formā visu par savu zināšanu līmeni.

----------


## sasasa

Sāku nedaudz aizdomāties par to, kā tad vispār tiek rēķinātas ķēdes ar paralēli slēgtiem sprieguma avotiem. Piem saslēgt paralēli vienāda sprieguma LiPo baterijas ir ikdienišķa parādība, bet savukārt pieņemot ka iešējā pretestība ir 0, tas būtu neiespējami, jo baterija radītu īsslēgumu. Tad kur tā sāls? Varbūt tomēr "ideāls" sprieguma avots nav ar 0 pretestību?
..bet amursfixais varētu paņemt 2 bačas ar dažādiem spriegumiem , vēlams LiPo ar lielāku ietilpību,  nofilmēt kā viņš viņas saslēdz un kā iegūst 12V. Mēs visi te ar prieku to noskatīsimies kā papildinājumu svētku salūtam

----------


## Tārps

Nu kāpēc daži ir ieciklējušies uz primitīviem sprieguma avotiem un domā tikai par baterijām !?
 Ir taču iespējami visdažādākie sprieguma avoti. Nu kaut vai piemēram - modernā metināšanas iekārtā ir metināšanas strāvas avots un paralēli darbojas augstfrekvences spriegums loka aizdedzināšanai. Vai teiksim parasta radiolampa, kurai ir anodspriegums un modulētais spriegums.

----------


## sasasa

> Nu kāpēc daži ir ieciklējušies uz primitīviem sprieguma avotiem un domā tikai par baterijām !?
>  Ir taču iespējami visdažādākie sprieguma avoti. Nu kaut vai piemēram - modernā metināšanas iekārtā ir metināšanas strāvas avots un paralēli darbojas augstfrekvences spriegums loka aizdedzināšanai. Vai teiksim parasta radiolampa, kurai ir anodspriegums un modulētais spriegums.


 Vai uzdevumā bija minēts par augstfrekvenci, anodspriegumiem vai citām izvirtībām?

----------


## Elfs

...vai divi vienvijuma un divvijumu sudraba vada rāmīši griežās vienā fāzē Zemes magnētiskajā laukā... :: 
...skaisti eglītē iekārti

----------


## M_J

Elementārajā matemātikā saka, ka ar nulli dalīt nedrīkst. Ja ņemam šo uzdevumu ar ideāliem sprieguma avotiem, šeit tieši sanāk dalīšana ar nulli. Vispār jau elementārā matemātika apgalvo arī, ka kvadrātsakni no -1 izvilkt nevar. Vēlāk gan izrādās, ka var un nonākam pie komplekso mainīgo teorijas, kas it labi noder maiņstrāvas rēķināsanai. Es gan nevaru uzreiz iedomāties, pie kādas teorijas var nonākt šajā piemērā, dalot ar nulli. Pirmā kas nāk prātā ir LIELĀ SPRĀDZIENA teorija.

----------


## Tārps

SASASA, par tām citām izvirtībām izlasi lūdzu kāda elektrotehnikas vai elektronikas grāmatā, kur iet runa par sazarotu ķēžu aprēķiniem pēc superpozīcijas principa, kā jau minēju iepriekš.
   Piemērs tika piesaukts priekš tiem , kam fantāzija vai saprašana nesniedzas tālāk par kabatas lukturīša baterijām, vai auto akumulatoru.
  Un vēl. Pašā pirmajā postā ir teikts, neņemt vērā EDS pretestības !

P.S.
      Žēl ka nav ZZZ vai Kaspich, tad viens otrs tiktu nosaukts " īstajā vārdā"

----------


## Jurkins

> Ne velti skolotājs teica, ka ideāla shēma bez iekšējām pretestībām, nevis pretestības 0, kā dažs labs iedomājas.


 Kas ir sprieguma avots BEZ iekšējās pretestības? Tas pats kas kondensators bez kapacitātes?

----------


## Tārps

Mēs visu gribam aptaustīt, ieskatīties iekšā un paost. Eksistē arī virtuālas lietas.  Un kā ar negaisa mākoni ? Kā mērīsi iekšējo pretestību ? Droši vien par ogli būsi pārvērties mērot.

  Ir tāds fizikas uzdevumu krājums ( autore Volkenšteina ), kur lielākā daļa uzdevumu ir ar minimāliem dotajiem lielumiem. Tas bija briesmīgs murgs, kamēr iemācījamies tā rēķināt pēc vidusskolas, kur uzdevumos visi lielumi bija doti vai nolasāmi tabulās.

----------


## habitbraker

> SASASA, par tām citām izvirtībām izlasi lūdzu kāda elektrotehnikas vai elektronikas grāmatā, kur iet runa par sazarotu ķēžu aprēķiniem pēc superpozīcijas principa, kā jau minēju iepriekš.
>    Piemērs tika piesaukts priekš tiem , kam fantāzija vai saprašana nesniedzas tālāk par kabatas lukturīša baterijām, vai auto akumulatoru.
>   Un vēl. Pašā pirmajā postā ir teikts, neņemt vērā EDS pretestības !
> 
> P.S.
>       Žēl ka nav ZZZ vai Kaspich, tad viens otrs tiktu nosaukts " īstajā vārdā"


 
Tieshaam zheel  ::

----------


## M_J

Ja pareizi sapratu, tad Tārps zina šī uzdevuma atrisinājumu un tie ir pāris lappuses iepriekš minētie 18V. Bet fizika ir eksperimentāla zinātne un tāpēc gribētu izstrādāt laboratorijas darbu, lai to pārbaudītu. Shēma ir zināma. Kādi sprieguma avoti jāizvēlas, un kādi citi nosacījumi jāievēro, lai iegūtu minēto rezultātu?
p.s. Negaisa mākoni nepiedāvāt!

----------


## Jurkins

18 volti???

----------


## M_J

Pardon! 18 bija, bet mērvienība pievienota nebija. Tātad 18 kaut kas. Kaut kas virtuāls?

----------


## sasasa

Izskatās ka smagi te pagājušas Jaungada svinības, ja jau negaisa mākoņi tiek piesaukti  ::

----------


## normundss

::  ::  ::   Šīs tēmas komentāri man sagādāja patiesu jautrību visam vakaram.  Tas ir pat labāk par Šerloka jauno filmu.  :: 
Pedagoģiski ģeniāls uzdevums, uzreiz parāda, kurš kaut ko jēdz, un kurš tikai izliekas. Un āķītis tur tiešām ir, bet tas nav nekāds triks.  Par šo uzdevumu būtu gatavs profesoram uzsaukt pudeli franču šampanieša, ar ko pēc svētkiem salāpīties.  Ja man kādreiz būs jāpieņem darbā kādu elektroniķi, darba intervijā noteikti būs šis jautājums.

Toties forumā - 
Daži neatšķir ideālu sprieguma avotu no baterijas...
Citiem simulators ar nulli nemāk izdalīt...
Laureāti uzskata, ka ideālam sprieguma avotam ir jāprecizē koordinātes...
Metināmie aparāti un negaisa mākoņi...
Laboratorijas darbi ar abstraktiem modeļiem...

Ibio...... ::  

Man kā diletantam un vispāratzītam audiorastam vajadzēja apmēram desmit sekundes, lai intuitīvi izdomātu rezultātu pēc Tevenina teorēmas, un apmēram 10 minūtes, lai to formāli matemātiski pierādītu.  Darba intervijā es sagaidītu, ka speciālists to spēs izdarīt ātrāk par mani...

Uzdevuma āķis ir tas, ka ir iedots PAR DAUDZ informācijas, un jāspēj atfiltrēt būtisko. Profesors gan ir pusi pateicis priekšā, nenorādot spriegumu polaritātes.

Var noformulēt arī vienkāršāku uzdevumu:
Pierādiet, ka šādā slēgumā sprieguma kritums uz rezistora ir konstants pie jebkādiem ideāliem sprieguma avotiem.

----------


## habitbraker

Es vismaz padodos. Atziistu, ka nerubiiju. Luudzu izstaasti, ka Tu atrisinaaji uzdevumu, izmantojot Tevenina metodi (Vienalga kaadu metodi).

----------


## Jurkins

Es arī atzīstu, ka neesmu kreatīvs indigo bērns :: . Neatrodu āķīti.
Ar elektroniku hobija līmenī nodarbojoties, praktiski neko nerēķinu, bet skatos simulatorā. Tā, vienkārši, ir ātrāk. Projektējot shēmu vispirms intuitīvi apsveru elementa parametrus, ielieku simulatorā un pielaboju. Bet šeit...
Tevenena teorēmu pēdējo reizi lietoju pirms 26 gadiem. Bet šeit ne Tevenena ne Nortona teorēmu pielietot nemāku. Vienalga vai tie avoti ir saslēgti paralēli vai gredzenā.

----------


## M_J

Arī padodos. Darbs pie "normundss"  man nespīd.

----------


## Raimonds1

Kā Tu apgāji to nebūtisko faktu, ka nav minēta polaritāte?

----------


## normundss

Ok, ātrais intuitīvais spriedums pēc Tevenena:
Aizvietojam otro V avotu ar īso.  Cik liela strāva plūdīs caur R?
Atkārtojam ar otru avotu.
Sasummējam strāvas.
Pēc Oma likuma aprēķinām spriegumu uz R.



Formālo analīzi ielikšu pēcpusdienā. Varbūt kāds tomēr spēj izštukot pats līdz tam? 
Citādi sanāk kaut kā ironiski un amizanti.  Sastopoties ar hipotētisku situāciju, kurā patiešām vadiem nav nozīmes  :: , izrādās, ka neviens Grāmatas Lasīt un Fiziku Mācīties Sūtītājs nespēj izanalizēt shēmu ar VIENU REZISTORU???

----------


## habitbraker

Pag pag, pats esi vispaar pastudeejis kjezhu teorijas graamatu??
Ideaals sprieguma avots nodroshina konstantu spriegumu NEATKARIIGI no slodzes. Pat ja jaagjeneree bezgaliigi liela straava. Saiisinot ideaalu sprieguma avotu atbilde NAV defineeta, jo uz ideaala iisaa savukaart nevar krist spriegums!!
Tavs atrisinaajums neder!

----------


## Jurkins

*Теорема Тевенена.* Эта теорема, называемая также теоремой об эквивалентном источнике, утверждает, что любую активную цепь с двумя полюсами (зажимами) в установившемся режиме можно заменить источником напряжения с некоторым внутренним импедансом. ЭДС эквивалентного источника напряжения равна напряжению на полюсах ненагруженного заменяемого двухполюсника, а внутренний импеданс источника равен импедансу этого двухполюсника при ЭДС источников напряжения в нем, равных нулю.
Tā savulaik mani mācīja.

----------


## Isegrim

Šajos laikos māca ko līdzīgu. Saite.

----------


## sasasa

Es  palieku pie tā, ka rezultāts ir 0, un rēķins ir gaužam vienkāršs.

----------


## Elfs

Гёдель показал, что в достаточно богатых содержательных нормальных системах имеются неразрешимые предложения, т. е. предло*жения, которые недоказуемы и одновременно неопровержимы.
Tātad-Gēdela teorēma nosaka, ka kautkāda uz postulātiem vai formāli definētiem jēdzieniem būvēta loģiska sistēma var saturēt šīs sistēmas ietvaros ne-pierādāmus, ne-apgāžamus apgalvojumus. Tatad atbilde jāmeklē ārpus ķēžu teorijas!
 :: 
Tātad palieku pie sava 25 posta varianta

----------


## normundss

Kā jau teicu, šis ir ātrais piegājiens, kas palīdz saprast kurā virzienā rakt.  Te tiešām ir nenoteiktības, taču tās var izrisināt ar pilnu ķēdes analīzi.  Intuitīvi, ja rezistoram paralēli ir īsais, tad strāva caur rezistoru vienmēr būs nulle, neatkarīgi no sprieguma avota.

----------


## habitbraker

> Es  palieku pie tā, ka rezultāts ir 0, un rēķins ir gaužam vienkāršs.


 Nav taa!!  ::  

Taa pat kaa matemaatikaa atbilde uz y = x/0 nav defineeta, taa pat atbilde saiisinaata sprieguma avota gadiijumaa nav defineeta.

----------


## habitbraker

> Kā jau teicu, šis ir ātrais piegājiens, kas palīdz saprast kurā virzienā rakt.  Te tiešām ir nenoteiktības, taču tās var izrisināt ar pilnu ķēdes analīzi.  Intuitīvi, ja rezistoram paralēli ir īsais, tad strāva caur rezistoru vienmēr būs nulle, neatkarīgi no sprieguma avota.


 Pieraadi, ka bezgaliigi lielai straavai pluustot caur iiso, sprieguma kritums ir 0?

----------


## normundss

Ja izvēlētā analīzes metode dod nedefinētu rezultātu, tas nenozīmē, ka rezultāta nav.  Lieto citu metodi.

----------


## habitbraker

Tava analiizes metode nedod defineetu rezultaatu. Kuraa briidii Tu atmeti faktu, ka ideaala sprieguma avota spriegumam vienmer jaabuut konstantam? 

Kaa un Kuraa briidii spriegums uz sprieguma avota no nominaalas veertiibas paarveertaas par 0V? Vinjsh uz 0V paariet vienmeeriigi, slodzei tiecoties uz 0 omiem? Vai diskreeti??  ::

----------


## normundss

"Garais" risinājums bez nenoteiktībām:

----------


## habitbraker

oo, paldies par skaisto izvedumu! Bet Tev vinja pareiziiba beidzas pie shiis izteiksmes:
V1 - Vr = 0

Zinot, ka V1 paraleeli ir V2, tad Tu esi spiests uzrakstiit arii sho (bet neesi izdariijis):
V2 - Vr = 0

Kaads tad iisti spriegums kriit uz R? V2 vai V1??

----------


## normundss

Nu tad lūdzu izlabo manu kļūdu..
Izrisini V2 - Vr = 0.
Vari par izrisināt V1 - V2 = 0
Pastāsti kādu papildus informāciju tas dos salīdzinot ar vienādojumu (2).

----------


## Jurkins

Nu ja jau reiz izmantojam avota iekšējo pretestību...
V1=I1*Ri1? Nekad. 
V1 = E1+I1*R1

----------


## habitbraker

> Nu tad lūdzu izlabo manu kļūdu..
> Izrisini V2 - Vr = 0.
> Vari par izrisināt V1 - V2 = 0
> Pastāsti kādu papildus informāciju tas dos salīdzinot ar vienādojumu (2).


 Tev jarisina divu paraleelu vienaadojumu sistema:
V1 - Vr = 0
V2 - Vr = 0

Shaadai sistemai NAV atrisinaajuma!

Nevar panjemt, ka Vr ir tikai V1 vai tikai V2!

----------


## normundss

> Tev jarisina divu paraleelu vienaadojumu sistema:
> V1 - Vr = 0
> V2 - Vr = 0
> 
> Shaadai sistemai NAV atrisinaajuma!


 
Vēl mums ir zināms, ka 
I1 + I2 = I3
V=IR
R1 = 0 (pēc uzdevuma nosacījumiem)
R2 = 0 (pēc uzdevuma nosacījumiem)

Joprojām nevari izrisināt?




> Nevar panjemt, ka Vr ir tikai V1 vai tikai V2!


 Paņemt nevar.  Var pierādīt, ka Vr ir neatkarīgs no V1 un V2, gadījumos kad R > 0.
Tajā realitātē, kurā vadiem nav nozīmes, šī ir pašsaprotama lieta.

----------


## sasasa

Man te tomēr vēl tāds jautājums nedod mieru. Vai kaut kur ir informācija un definīcja par ko KĀDI ir parametri ideālam sprieguma avotam?

----------


## Jurkins

Lūk, kur ir Tevenena teorēma:

Nu kurš izrēķinās ekvivalentā avota EDS (2. zīmējums), ja abiem avotiem Ri=0?

Un te Nortona teorēma:

Nu kurš izrēķinās ekvivalentā strāvas avota strāvu (1. zīmējums), ja abiem avotiem Ri=0?

Bet nu labi, veči, ar šo es laikam beigšu nodarboties ar huiņām. Man pašreiz lielāka problēma ir fakts, ka arduino nano lasa Dallas termodatčikus, bet atmelis328 ar to pašu kodu kaut ko gļuko.  ::

----------


## habitbraker

> Vēl mums ir zināms, ka 
> I1 + I2 = I3
> V=IR
> R1 = 0 (pēc uzdevuma nosacījumiem)
> R2 = 0 (pēc uzdevuma nosacījumiem)
> 
> Joprojām nevari izrisināt?
> 
> 
> ...


 Ko taa stravas izteksme maina? Vieniigais, kur Tev ir taisniiba, ir tas, ka tas rezistors tur ir lieka informaacija. 
Fakts ir taads, ka V1 nevar izmaniit V2  spriegumu un otraadi. 
12 != 6
x/0 nav defineets!
inf*0 nav defineets!

Ideaala sprieguma avota parametri?

*Ieksheejaa pretestiiba vienaada ar 0;
*Nodroshina vienu un to pashu spriegumu, neatkarigi no slodzes, resp, avots ar bezgaliigi lielu jaudu! Tieshi U avota definiicijas deelj, uzdevums nav atrisinaams. Ideaala U avota spriegumu nekaada slodze nevar izmaniit, bet U uz ideaala iisaa nevar buut atskjiriigs no 0 V. Divas konflikteejoshas lietas.

----------


## habitbraker

> Lūk, kur ir Tevenena teorēma:
>  6711
> Nu kurš izrēķinās ekvivalentā avota EDS (2. zīmējums), ja abiem avotiem Ri=0?
> 
> Un te Nortona teorēma:
>  6712
> Nu kurš izrēķinās ekvivalentā strāvas avota strāvu (1. zīmējums), ja abiem avotiem Ri=0?
> 
> Bet nu labi, veči, ar šo es laikam beigšu nodarboties ar huiņām. Man pašreiz lielāka problēma ir fakts, ka arduino nano lasa Dallas termodatčikus, bet atmelis328 ar to pašu kodu kaut ko gļuko.


 normundss, vai vari sho atbildeet?  ::

----------


## sasasa

Īsāk sakot āķis ir tajā, ka nevajag meklēt gudras teorēmas un augstāko matemātiku, bet gan vajag domāt ar galvu, pirms saslēgt paralēli dažādus sprieguma avotus

----------


## M_J

Dienas garumā nebiju pie interneta. Cerēju, ka "normundss" prezentēs ekscelentu risinājumu. Jūtos vīlies. Jā, darbs pie "normundss" man joprojām nespīd. Bet nu jau citu iemeslu dēļ...

----------


## tornislv

Neraudi, man arī nāksies palikt vecajā "jaunajā" darbā  ::

----------


## normundss

Redz, lieta tāda, ka viltīgais profesors ir uzdevis pedagoģisku, nevis inženiertehnisku uzdevumu.  ::  Tāpēc tas ir arī lielisks darba intervijas jautājums. 
Uzdevuma nosacījumos pēc definīcijām jau ir dots, ka 12 = 6.
Pārbaudāmais subjekts var vienkārši neko nesaprast, var stāstīt par  sprāgstošām baterijām, var sarēķināt ka atbilde ir 12!=6, vai nulle vai  9V utt.
Var argumentēt sava risinājuma pareizību, var analizēt iespējamās kļūdas.
Var prasīt sprieguma avota parametrus, var vispārīgi spriedelēt par bezgalīgi lielu strāvu īssavienojumā.
Var sūkstīties par grūtībām savaldīt nulles un bezgalības, var arī atcerēties par tādu instrumentu kā robežas... inf*0 var ļoti smuki paanalizēt, x/0 dažreiz arī var.

Atbilde šim uzdevumam nav pareiza vai nepareiza, atbilde ir subjektu raksturojoša.

----------


## Jurkins

> Lai gan varbūt tagad tādas mācību metodes. Pasūta studentus izmērīt ampērus tīklā. Kuri nekur neiet, tie netiek atskaitīti un tiek pie ieskaites.


 Nu es jau tuvu pie diskusijas sākuma izteicu tādu hipotēzi. 
Bet Tu pats Tevenena teorēmu piepini  :: .

----------


## sasasa

Interesanti vai šeit iegūtais rezultāts būs tads pats kā pasniedzēja? Grbētu dzirdēt ko pateiks stud3nts -  topika autors.

----------


## JDat

Offtopikam un mieram:
Cik tad īsti ir ampēru tīklā?


Te ir arī citi "varoņdarbi".

----------


## Obsis

P.S. Jurkins:
 kā Tev izdevās Teveninu par Tevenenu pārtapināt???

----------


## Isegrim

Tieši tāpat, kā frančiem izdevās poli (?) Hopinu (Chopina) par Šopēnu pārtaisīt, lasot/izrunājot pa savai modei. Franču mēlē _Thevenin_ skan kā _Tevenēns_, un vēl ar uzsvērtu pēdējo zilbi. Bet latviešu valodas likumi nosaka, ka īpašvārdi atveidojami pēc izrunas oriģinālvalodā. Vēl piemēri: Couperin - Kuperēns, Michelin - Mišlēns etc. Nu nav tas riepu ražotājs nekāds "mišelīns"!

----------


## Jurkins

> P.S. Jurkins:
>  kā Tev izdevās Teveninu par Tevenenu pārtapināt???


 Obsi, es to teorēmu nebiju pielietojis kopš 1988/89 mācību gada. Un kaut kā atmiņā ir palikusi Tevenena nevis Tevenina teorēma. Var jau būt, ka par maz biezpienu ēdu. Bet vai tas ir tik svarīgi?

----------


## Obsis

RE: Isegrim
Paldies, nebiju ņēmis vērā frankofonijas kakafonoski disonatīvās īpatnības. Uzskatīju, ka anglofoniskā transkripcija ir visnotaļ pareiza, Thevenin. Būs jālabojas..... Paldies.
Re:Jurkins
Globāli, arī tualeti var saukt par toleti, un tā tāpēc nekļūst mazāk derīga priekš spiedīgas nokārtošanās vajadzības. Taču ar fizikālo mērvienību un likumu nosaukumiem ir biku savādāk. Vismaz manā laikā mācīja, ka katru reizi, kad uzvārdu uzraksta ar mazo burtu (kā volts vai ampērs Volta un Ampēra vietā) tad nabaga dižgars ir spiests uz sitienu savā zārkā uz otra sāna apvelties. Un vai nu gan vēlamies būt vainīgi šādā viņu svētsvinīgā miera traucējumā?  Tā ka ir nozīme, ir. Tikai šajā gadījumā kā aizrāda Isegrim, iespējamas vairākas pareizās izrunas - a la latviškam un a la angliškam.

----------


## korkis

Vai tad pēc Kirhofa likuma U pa kontūru nav jābūt 0? Neatkarīgi no polaritātes. Tad sprieguma kritums uz pretestības ir 0V

----------


## Jurkins

Nu var jau rēķināt arī pēc Kirhofa likumiem, rezultāts būtu tāds pats, bet te "viens"  ::  pieminēja Tevenena teorēmu. Tā kā no tēmas autora nav nekādu ziņu, tad pieņemu, ka uzdevums bija no sērijas - izmērīt ampērus tīklā.

p.s. Obsi, es aizkapa dzīvei neticu  :: . Un, ja arī šie katrreiz apgrieztos uz otriem sāniem, tad paradīze/elle būtu pilna ar nežēlīgā tonī rotējošām turbīnām  :: .

----------

